
Housing tips back to a buyer's market as sellers cut prices - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/other/housing-tips-back-to-a-buyers-market-as-sellers-cut-prices/ar-BBM0CCF
======
kimsk112
I have seen a lot of price cuts lately on the redfin list in Houston area
although it has been increasing a lot for the past 5 years.

How are other markets?

